# Logistic Company



## marcusgabriel (May 21, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking for a logistic company in Dubai.

Can any tell is there any?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I wonder what would happen if you typed that into a search engine like google or something ?


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Plenty what exactly do you need


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

marcusgabriel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a logistic company in Dubai.
> 
> Can any tell is there any?


Hi Marcus,

Try this link


----------

